
/dev/random – a new approach - Tomte
http://lwn.net/Articles/684568/
======
Tomte
If I read this correctly, this new suggestion also keeps the entropy
estimation voodoo:

"By using the primary DRBG to serve /dev/random, the LRNG ensures that each
random number generated by the primary DRBG must be backed by an equal amount
of entropy that seeded the DRBG. Hence, the data derived from /dev/random is
backed by information theoretical entropy."

(page 21 of the PDF documentation)

